# are silver angel fish wild type angelfish



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

are silver angel fish wild type angelfish and if they are would a silver angelfish with black lace fins look like this






but with long black lace fins (thanks for the pic

paul) or would i have to finde a short finned fish for that body shape and pattern and body colour (pps was that picture of an adult silver or was that the scalare


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

OK I might be corrected but here I go. Wild Peruvian scarlae have orange eyes and the black stripe is present in the eye and runs right through the body from top to bottom.

That's my two bits worth!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wild type is just a phenotype; a physical appearance trait. In short yes silver angels are wild types.
Also theres only 4 kinds of described angelfish. 
Pterophyllum Scalare, which is known as the common angelfish. 
Pterophyllum Dumerilii (now known as Pterophyllum Leopoldi) the Leopolds angel; the more rarer dwarf angelfish known for their lack of Pre-dorsal notch and the resemblance of a tear drop shape.
Pterophyllum Altum, The King of angels known for their delicate nature and stunning appearance. They're also only found in Venezuala, Colombia, and the utmost northern brazil.
Pterophyllum Eimekei, Similar to the Scalare is from the middle of the amazon. It's the most common angelfish available to the hobby

Heres a quick read about the four listed above:The Species of Angelfishes (1974) by Braz Walker
Heres also a gallery of the different types of Pterophyllum (angelfish):Species Identification


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I would say that you can get angelfish right from the source and they would be WILD. I don't think that the ones bred in captivity should be considered WILD. There's a difference to me even though it's not cosmetic. What I mean is that they could look the same but one was sourced directly from it's natural environment the other not so.

It's like wild salmon versus farmed salmon.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> I would say that you can get angelfish right from the source and they would be WILD. I don't think that the ones bred in captivity should be considered WILD. There's a difference to me even though it's not cosmetic. What I mean is that they could look the same but one was sourced directly from it's natural environment the other not so.
> 
> It's like wild salmon versus farmed salmon.


No one called domestics "wild", Wild type is just a phenotype classifying the traits from the original specimens that were wild caught.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

er201 said:


> Wild type is just a phenotype classifying the traits from the original specimens that were wild caught.


 That goes without saying!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed with above, I've read that most of the supposed different species have turned out to be the same species when subjected to genetic testing though.. I think I read that some species were released into the wild some years back?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful angel by the way... I love the dark blue pectoral fins.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

so if i got a silver angei fish when i grew up it would look like that or would i have to find a Peruvian scarlae


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

coppercloud said:


> so if i got a silver angei fish when i grew up it would look like that or would i have to find a Peruvian scarlae


If you find a young angelfish with a red eye, silver with black stripes it'll grow up looking like the one in the picture.

Two similar angelfish will give you similar off springs. Two blacks will give you blacks, two golden will give you golden and so on. Once in a while an offspring will be produced that does not look like the mother and father.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

ok thanks so if it has a red eye black stripes and black lace fins it would look like that but with lace


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

coppercloud said:


> ok thanks so if it has a red eye black stripes and black lace fins it would look like that but with lace


Take two fish and half +/- will look like the mother

and the other half +/- like the father. It follows Mendels law of heredity.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

not breeding just buying one at lfs so i would have no idia what m or dad would look like


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

coppercloud said:


> are silver angel fish wild type angelfish and if they are would a silver angelfish with black lace fins look like this
> View attachment 11614
> but with long black lace fins (thanks for the pic
> 
> paul) or would i have to finde a short finned fish for that body shape and pattern and body colour (pps was that picture of an adult silver or was that the scalare


This photo was of the Scalare or Peruvian Altum whichever it is.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out this guys stock. Some beautiful fish here.

Results for Angelfish


----------

